# 8 months since marriage - no job for wife



## sensitive_guy (Jun 3, 2013)

So the story is I got married about 8 months ago and I am an IT professional who earns about $70k per annum. My wife (who was my gf for over 7 years before we got married) was also in IT and was earning good amount of money back in SA. After marriage she has moved to Aus from SA (South Africa) and still doesn't have a job. No problem with that at all as I understand how hard it can be sometime to get a job - but the problem is she doesn't even try! She tried hard in the beginning but after receiving so many rejections she doesn't even want to try - moreover she wants to do some easy Admin sort of job rather than progressing in the IT career. I am getting really uneasy because of this! As my income from one job was not enough to roll the things easily, I have started working on the weekend as well as an IT contractor and my combined income is around $70k now. I am getting really tired of the second job as I hardly get time to do anything, on the other hand my wife is happy doing household jobs and really not keen to find a job anymore. She will casually apply for few jobs once in week or so. We have started arguing about these things now, at one place I am working so hard to have a smooth life and on the other hand she is happy staying home, playing games on XBox and sleeping!

Before marriage we always used to plan things out, dream about our own house etc etc. But 8 months after marriage - I don't think I will be able to own a house at all. My whole income is just going in Rent and other ongoing expenses - I am working hard so I can save some money for hard time, but she doesn't seem to understand that. When I talk about her job, she usually tells me that why did I marry her if I can't even support her.

Am I reacting too much or is it really a concern now?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

So she doesn't want to work.

Is this a deal breaker?

You can't make anyone DO anything they don't want to do.....unfortunately.

What happens if you quit the second job and cut out everything to afford it?

Make it less fun to be at home.

No Internet, eat rice, beans, sell the Xbox.....


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Despite recent stock market gains, a lot of corporations are just not hiring except in areas of specialization.

I'd highly recommend that as long as that is truly the trend, that she prioritize her efforts in getting the necessary education needed to make her even more attractive to potential employers.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I found out I can survive on a very low income. It's all about living within your means. Quit trying to hold down two jobs. Have one job and budget accordingly. She will either adjust or find a job.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

827Aug said:


> I found out I can survive on a very low income. It's all about living within your means. Quit trying to hold down two jobs. Have one job and budget accordingly. She will either adjust or find a job.


Have you been to the supermarket lately or the gas pump?  

I remember doing freelance work for "play money" and vacations. I loved the fact that on a whim I would do some contract work and buy a toy. I now wish I sacked that money away 

Anyway I personally have had to cut down on major expenses like cable and even returned a car because of the monthly payments and gas.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

sensitive_guy said:


> So the story is I got married about 8 months ago and I am an IT professional who earns about $70k per annum. My wife (who was my gf for over 7 years before we got married) was also in IT and was earning good amount of money back in SA. After marriage she has moved to Aus from SA (South Africa) and still doesn't have a job. No problem with that at all as I understand how hard it can be sometime to get a job - but the problem is she doesn't even try! She tried hard in the beginning but after receiving so many rejections she doesn't even want to try - moreover she wants to do some easy Admin sort of job rather than progressing in the IT career. I am getting really uneasy because of this! As my income from one job was not enough to roll the things easily, I have started working on the weekend as well as an IT contractor and my combined income is around $70k now. I am getting really tired of the second job as I hardly get time to do anything, on the other hand my wife is happy doing household jobs and really not keen to find a job anymore. She will casually apply for few jobs once in week or so. We have started arguing about these things now, at one place I am working so hard to have a smooth life and on the other hand she is happy staying home, playing games on XBox and sleeping!
> 
> Before marriage we always used to plan things out, dream about our own house etc etc. But 8 months after marriage - I don't think I will be able to own a house at all. My whole income is just going in Rent and other ongoing expenses - I am working hard so I can save some money for hard time, but she doesn't seem to understand that. When I talk about her job, she usually tells me that why did I marry her if I can't even support her.
> 
> Am I reacting too much or is it really a concern now?



WHATEVER you do PLEASE use protection and don't get her pregnant. I've seen too many guys screwed over royally with this type of wife. They get a taste of the home life and not worrying about bringing home a paycheck and when the heat is on they figure a great way to secure five+ more years of staying at home is by having a baby. 

You married a moocher. Sit down and discuss options. If you like being a walking paycheck and being pissed when you come home by all means continue what you are doing. If you love resentment and fights about money then by all means, continue what you are doing. 

If you don't want to continue this and waste your life with a taker then sit her down, write down the budget (which includes retirement btw) and tell her to get A JOB and start now. Its not fair that you have to work a second job especially when there are no kids involved. She simply needs to work and help support the household.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> So she doesn't want to work.
> 
> Is this a deal breaker?
> 
> ...


I agree. On top of that eating out is done and so is the TV.


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

Sanity said:


> WHATEVER you do PLEASE use protection and don't get her pregnant. I've seen too many guys screwed over royally with this type of wife. They get a taste of the home life and not worrying about bringing home a paycheck and when the heat is on they figure a great way to secure five+ more years of staying at home is by having a baby.
> 
> You married a moocher. Sit down and discuss options. If you like being a walking paycheck and being pissed when you come home by all means continue what you are doing. If you love resentment and fights about money then by all means, continue what you are doing.
> 
> If you don't want to continue this and waste your life with a taker then sit her down, write down the budget (which includes retirement btw) and tell her to get A JOB and start now. Its not fair that you have to work a second job especially when there are no kids involved. She simply needs to work and help support the household.


Why? Because you say so? You sound so bitter. It's really unhelpful. 

You'll find many women don't want to work. You'll find many women resent their husbands for making them work.

On the other hand, you'll find women who do enjoy work.

It's about what works for the couple. Just because a woman wants to stay home, that doesn't make her a moocher. Also, there is no written rule that says women HAVE to bring in a paycheck.

Geez...

Anyway, OP, your wife should be working if that's what y'all agreed to. Have you told her how you feel? Have you actually told her "Hey, I'm working two jobs here. I thought you were going to work? What happened to our talks? Our dreams?"

If not, do.

If so, and she still doesn't want to work, you can't make her. Also, do you really want to make her do work she doesn't like to do just so y'all can buy a house and all? If you do, ok. That's ok. But I can tell you that many women will resent that. It's something to consider. 

Most men have an inner need to a be good provider. Few women have that same drive. And resentments grow where they feel forced to do so.

You can, however, adjust your budget. Downsize so you don't have to work a second job.

Money stressors are a big issue in many marriages. I'm sorry you're going through this. Especially if she made you believe she intended to work.

Do you think she's depressed about changing countries and not being able to find a job?

You may not have married a career woman. All you can do is tell her how you feel and adjust your budget.

Don't work yourself to death. You have a right to a life outside of work.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It sounds like the two of you have different expectations about marriage.

You thought you were marrying a career women.

She married with the expectation that she just play around and you would support her.

That's a huge gap in expectations.

Did the two of you discuss expectations such as work before you married? What did she tell you that she intended to do after marriage?

When living in a society in which women have equal rights to work and earn a good living, a woman cannot just assume that her husband is going to support her. The idea that she can unilaterally decide that you have to have a job or two and she can chose to either not work or work at a minimal job that does not use her education and skills is nonsense. 

If she has the right to decide not to work, then you also have the right to decide to not work. That does not work very well now does it? Neither of you have the right to make this kind of unilateral decision.

I'm not sure that the economy is like in SA where you live right now. If jobs are hard to find then she might be depressed form moving to a new country, not being able to find a job and not having a support system (friends and family). 

Are you willing to set your own boundaries. It's true that you cannot make her work. But she also cannot force you to support her. You can set your own boundaries that you are not willing to stay married to a woman who spends her days playing xbox and sleeping.

You can set the boundary that you will only stay married to her if she is being a productive partner in your marriage or you will divorce her.

To be a productive partner will need to either have a job that uses her education and skills, or if she cannot find a job, she goes back to school to make her more employable. 

Don't tell her what to do. Tell her what your boundaries are and what you are wiling to have in your life.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

SouthernMiss said:


> Why? Because you say so? You sound so bitter. It's really unhelpful.
> 
> You'll find many women don't want to work. You'll find many women resent their husbands for making them work.
> 
> ...


Within the context of this thread yes my original statement still stands. The OP's thread title is "8 months since marriage - no job for wife" not "8 months since marriage - No Job for Wife, I love it!" Cleary this is an issue for the OP and it doesn't work for him otherwise he wouldn't be complaining about it on TAM. 

My post mearly addressed his particular circumstance and i'm not bitter, I sympathize with him because that just about what happend to me except he didn't have child involved like me. 

There is no "one size fits all" right or wrong answer to this but to the OP, myself and many other men out there this is called a "bait and switch" AKA " 

If your man is 100% for you being a SAHM for perpetuity then more power to you, but if you change horse's midstream and decide "meh work is not for me, you figure out the bills" then yes you have become a moocher. 

Finally if I had a wife that resented me for asking her to go to work then I would tell her that since she is forcing me to provide for all expenses then I expect Mount Everest summiting reaching sex EVERY NIGHT without complaint and a hot meal waiting. See how the works? Is that realistic?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

SouthernMiss said:


> Why? Because you say so? You sound so bitter. It's really unhelpful.
> 
> You'll find many women don't want to work. You'll find many women resent their husbands for making them work.
> 
> ...


Umm, a woman that doesn't want to work when there are no kids and the arrangement is not jointly agreed upon is a moocher. Particular when they spend their days on the xbox and internet. Women that don't want to work are not entitled to have someone else pay their bills. Period. If she resents having to contribute then maybe he's better off without her.
You could be right about the stress of changing countries and the resulting depression. I agree that he should cut his budget to what he can comfortably afford on his income and if it's not enough for her she can get a job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

TWO JOBS...u mad!!!

On the other hand i heard child care is so expensive in oz that its more financially sound to have a stay at home mom...perhaps its time to start a family...least u dont need to pay for medical aid, school fees, security...


----------



## sensitive_guy (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your extra valuable response, I am pleased to find this forum where people really try to help others. She is kind of looking for job now (may be not actively though) but never mind, hopefully she would get one soon so we can make our dreams (buying house to start with) come true! 

I agree that I should be cutting my budget, but just because I am new in this marriage - I don't want to make her feel guilty for not having a job. I would like both of us to have a very normal life, where at least money problem doesn't come in between. I am trying to save cents by cents so as soon as she get onto job force, I can straight away plan to buy a house.

Hopefully she would see how hard I am working and would realize that it's time for her to wear my shoes!

Thanks again for your input guys, you really rock!


----------



## sensitive_guy (Jun 3, 2013)

Carlchurchill said:


> TWO JOBS...u mad!!!
> 
> On the other hand i heard child care is so expensive in oz that its more financially sound to have a stay at home mom...perhaps its time to start a family...least u dont need to pay for medical aid, school fees, security...


Having a baby in OZ is a real luxury to be frank! I don't think with my income I would be able to support a baby, and I don't want my kid to struggle for a better life. Before having a baby, I want to make sure that I can support his/her studies, holidays etc etc. Way to go I guess?


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

sensitive_guy said:


> When I talk about her job, she usually tells me that why did I marry her if I can't even support her.


She married you so she can stay home and (probably) make babies.

You married her thinking you'd be a partnership, working together to create a nice savings, and have money to spend on extras.

The two of you are not on the same page.

Probably not even in the same book.

Yes I'd be concerned. I read that financial disparity ruins more marriages than sexual infidelity.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

When was the last time you sat down with your wife, outside of the house, and really had a positive conversation about both of your lifestyle expectations? I'm not referring to those conversations where you simply criticise each other. These types of conversations remind all parties about their mutual goals. If your not doing this at least 2-3 times a year, excluding special occasions, you need to do this more often. Even if you don't agree on everything, at least you will have a clear understanding of all expectations and lifestyle goals. Based on your updates, she is looking for a job, so this sounds more like a communication issue.


----------



## mgtowman (Jun 1, 2013)

sensitive_guy said:


> So the story is I got married about 8 months ago and I am an IT professional who earns about $70k per annum. My wife (who was my gf for over 7 years before we got married) was also in IT and was earning good amount of money back in SA. After marriage she has moved to Aus from SA (South Africa) and still doesn't have a job. No problem with that at all as I understand how hard it can be sometime to get a job - but the problem is she doesn't even try! She tried hard in the beginning but after receiving so many rejections she doesn't even want to try - moreover she wants to do some easy Admin sort of job rather than progressing in the IT career. I am getting really uneasy because of this! As my income from one job was not enough to roll the things easily, I have started working on the weekend as well as an IT contractor and my combined income is around $70k now. I am getting really tired of the second job as I hardly get time to do anything, on the other hand my wife is happy doing household jobs and really not keen to find a job anymore. She will casually apply for few jobs once in week or so. We have started arguing about these things now, at one place I am working so hard to have a smooth life and on the other hand she is happy staying home, playing games on XBox and sleeping!
> 
> Before marriage we always used to plan things out, dream about our own house etc etc. But 8 months after marriage - I don't think I will be able to own a house at all. My whole income is just going in Rent and other ongoing expenses - I am working hard so I can save some money for hard time, but she doesn't seem to understand that. When I talk about her job, she usually tells me that why did I marry her if I can't even support her.
> 
> Am I reacting too much or is it really a concern now?


Your wife has a profound sense of self-entitlement. She signed a contract of marriage with you with the full expectation that your fundamental purpose in life moving forward was to make her life easier and more enjoyable. I will assure you that her finding gainful employment is not in her near-term or long-term plans.

You are a classic beta male.......you are a well intentioned, decent "nice guy".......and you are being taken advantage of by a woman who has every intention of riding your wallet through life.

When she becomes pregnant your fate will be sealed.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

$70,000pa is not a whole lot to live on, depending on if you have PR or where you are with your visa situation.

It is also very hard to find work in some areas these days, I have noticed a huge decline in the number of jobs advertised, even in areas where there used to be a lot of opportunities.

Perhaps your wife is feeling like it is useless to apply because she will only get knocked back. I do understand that you are growing in resentment at having to work so hard while she does nothing, have you gone through the wanted ads with her to see what is available? She could register with a couple of the agencies that head hunt for professionals, a number of them are on seek, SEEK - Search by Recruiter - Search for jobs by recruitment agency .

If she really refuses to see your distress in your position, your only option may be to pull the pin on your second job, cut right back on your living expenses and have her see the reality of life with no money.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2012)

When my wife moved overseas, I planed our income as if she was never going to work. She never did find a job, but I tell you, I loved having a house wife. 

I'd get home and the house was clean and food was ready. Now that we are both working I actually have to do chores.... meh.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sensitive_guy said:


> When I talk about her job, she usually tells me that why did I marry her if I can't even support her.


Your reply: Well, it seems like you married me TO support you, and that doesn't cut it for me. So guess what? Whatever you want money for? You're on your own now. MY money is going for bills, savings, and what I want. If you want more than that, get a job.


----------



## ALotOnMyMind (Jun 15, 2013)

sensitive_guy said:


> So the story is I got married about 8 months ago and I am an IT professional who earns about $70k per annum. My wife (who was my gf for over 7 years before we got married) was also in IT and was earning good amount of money back in SA. After marriage she has moved to Aus from SA (South Africa) and still doesn't have a job. No problem with that at all as I understand how hard it can be sometime to get a job - but the problem is she doesn't even try! She tried hard in the beginning but after receiving so many rejections she doesn't even want to try - moreover she wants to do some easy Admin sort of job rather than progressing in the IT career. I am getting really uneasy because of this! As my income from one job was not enough to roll the things easily, I have started working on the weekend as well as an IT contractor and my combined income is around $70k now. I am getting really tired of the second job as I hardly get time to do anything, on the other hand my wife is happy doing household jobs and really not keen to find a job anymore. She will casually apply for few jobs once in week or so. We have started arguing about these things now, at one place I am working so hard to have a smooth life and on the other hand she is happy staying home, playing games on XBox and sleeping!
> 
> Before marriage we always used to plan things out, dream about our own house etc etc. But 8 months after marriage - I don't think I will be able to own a house at all. My whole income is just going in Rent and other ongoing expenses - I am working hard so I can save some money for hard time, but she doesn't seem to understand that. When I talk about her job, she usually tells me that why did I marry her if I can't even support her.
> 
> Am I reacting too much or is it really a concern now?


I can understand what your wife is going through right now; she has reached a "burn-out" point where she has gotten so many rejections and it is extremely disheartening, discouraging, and is a huge slap in the face. It wears one out emotionally. She feels she needs to take a break from all these rejections; this break could last for a few months or a few years.

Here's how I'd handle it. I'd sit her down and tell her that all of the planning you both made prior to her job loss was based on two incomes. Now that she has no income, it is time to make new plans and a new budget so that you don't have to work 2 jobs. This probably means moving to a cheaper rental place and reducing other expenses, maybe selling an extra car and cutting out other things. You and her must realize that you cannot continue to maintain your prior standard of living with just 1 income while still hoping to save for the future.

I believe that at some point she will snap out of this burn-out phase she is in, and will look for a challenging IT job again, but you don't know when that will occur so you have to make changes in your lifestyle to reduce your expenses so that you can save money.


----------



## ALotOnMyMind (Jun 15, 2013)

Sanity said:


> WHATEVER you do PLEASE use protection and don't get her pregnant. I've seen too many guys screwed over royally with this type of wife. They get a taste of the home life and not worrying about bringing home a paycheck and when the heat is on they figure a great way to secure five+ more years of staying at home is by having a baby.
> 
> You married a moocher. Sit down and discuss options. If you like being a walking paycheck and being pissed when you come home by all means continue what you are doing. If you love resentment and fights about money then by all means, continue what you are doing.
> 
> If you don't want to continue this and waste your life with a taker then sit her down, write down the budget (which includes retirement btw) and tell her to get A JOB and start now. Its not fair that you have to work a second job especially when there are no kids involved. She simply needs to work and help support the household.


She may not necessarily be a moocher; she may just be in a burn-out phase. But if he tries to draw up a budget with her that reduces their current standard of living until she gets a job again and she doesn't agree to it, then yeah she is probably a moocher.


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2013)

I you have penis between your legs, yes it is your God-given responsibility to support your wife and family. I know its in vogue these days to have the wife work too. But man, I'm telling you, that is YOUR responsibility, not hers. I'm sorry you don't make enough to produce the standard of living you desire. 

That being said, I would ease her in to a part-time, online, business she can do from home if you really need extra money. Do you know what her real passion is? Ask her to pursue something she likes if it can make a little money.

In the meantime, take control of all finances so you can directly control the outflow of money. Otherwise, you may not be able to save if she is spending. She wants a traditional marriage, give it to her. She keeps everything under control at home, keeps the house tidy, prepares meals for you (for work and home to save money), and she has sex with you on a regular basis, not just when she feels like it. Make an agreement. You meet most of her needs and she will meet most of yours.

Don't try to push her into work. That's not what she wants.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> I you have penis between your legs, yes it is your God-given responsibility to support your wife and family. I know its in vogue these days to have the wife work too. But man, I'm telling you, that is YOUR responsibility, not hers. I'm sorry you don't make enough to produce the standard of living you desire.


Since we are settled on the rules and what a man's responsibility is, can you please elaborate what the wife's responsibility is? Please be specific.


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2013)

To be sober, to love their husbands, to love their children, to be discreet, chaste, keepers at home, good, obedient to their own husbands, that the word of God be not blasphemed

duhh.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

I guess it all comes down to everyone's principles.
In my opinion, who made this rule that the man has to work like a donkey and the woman has to stay home spending his money? Also, who decreeded that a man's purpose is to provide, while a woman's purpose is to stay home, cook, clean, get laid and pop children? The world evolved, it doesn't have to follow this particular order.

I for one never wanted to depend on anyone financially. Not on my parents and even less on any man. Husband and I are a team. No one is up or down. We share expenses, household "chores", make decision together. I would hate to stay home all day, scrubbing and cleaning, and feel frustrated that I have to ask him for money for my little luxuries such as shoes, earrings, my little hobbies, etc. That is not his responsability to spend his hard work money to buy whatever I desire, just because he gets sex every night. I don't find it fair.

Of course that's my insight. Many materialistic women still marry for money. And many men know why they are married to for and accept it. If both have the same concept, that's fine for them. But when they don't see eye to eye, like in OP's case, that is a big problem. 
I think he would be better off with a more ambitious, independent woman. And she would be better off with a man whose belief is that men provide, women stay home make babies. 

This is a huge deal in a marriage. Hope you can sort things out, have an honest, serious talk about your beliefs and expectations.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

sensitive_guy said:


> Thank you everyone for your extra valuable response, I am pleased to find this forum where people really try to help others. She is kind of looking for job now (may be not actively though) but never mind, hopefully she would get one soon so we can make our dreams (buying house to start with) come true!
> 
> I agree that I should be cutting my budget, but just because I am new in this marriage - *I don't want to make her feel guilty for not having a job*. I would like both of us to have a very normal life, where at least money problem doesn't come in between. I am trying to save cents by cents so as soon as she get onto job force, I can straight away plan to buy a house.
> 
> ...


*This* bolded part is your ACTUAL problem, sensitive guy!

You don't want to make her feel bad; but you're alright with HER making YOU feel badly.

You believe her when she says you're not supportive of her; but it's obvious she's not supportive of you and you're okay with that.

You're "HOPEFUL" that she'll see you're working hard, but you're unwilling to confront her and have a real, open, meaningful dialogue about what you BOTH want/expect from this marriage.

You want her to "REALIZE" what it's like to be in your shoes, but you're not willing to discuss it in a frank, mature, unemotional, intelligent, logical manner.

1) Get a piece of paper and WRITE DOWN your current budget. How much money comes in, how much goes out, where it goes. Write it ALL down (don't forget insurance and stuff that you only pay 1x or 2x a year).

2) Have a list of 3 short-term (2 years or less) and 3 long-term goals that YOU would like.

3) Tell her that you two are going to sit down TOGETHER and DISCUSS your future plans so that you can BOTH agree on where you're going, what's important, how you're going to get there, etc.

4) Set a specific date/time for this meeting.

5) Tell her to think about 3 short-term and 3 long-term goals that are important to HER. No CRITICIZING each other's goals; people are allowed to want what they want!

6) Sit down, have the meeting. You should come away with it with at least an agreed-upon list of goals. You should also set a date/time for the next meeting (within 2-3 weeks).

If you're NOT confident doing this on your own, get a book on helping COUPLES set up their financial future.

If your wife is unwilling to be an active participant in this discussion of your mutual future, then you have to decide if she is (a) depressed and in need of medical attention for it, (b) someone who is not capable of sharing your vision of the future and perhaps someone you cannot be married to long-term.

Hoping, waiting, placating, wishing....these are NOT going to make your marriage stronger. They're going to engender resentment in YOU.They're totally the WRONG way to go. Be proactive! It's YOUR marriage and future, too!

Engage her in an intelligent mature way. If she can't/won't deal, then you should cut your losses.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Exactly!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

sensitive_guy said:


> When I talk about her job, she usually tells me that why did I marry her if I can't even support her.



Then flip that question around. Ask her why did she marry you if she can't even support you?


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> To be sober, to love their husbands, to love their children, to be discreet, chaste, keepers at home, good, obedient to their own husbands, that the word of God be not blasphemed
> 
> duhh.


Don't forget keeping the Burkas on at all times.


----------



## CB121 (Jan 10, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Then flip that question around. Ask her why did she marry you if she can't even support you?


WOW not a lot of knowledge about safa women out there obviously, she already has what she wants, out of SA & after 5 years residency, & once she gets that you're toast!

If she gets pregnant RUN, because just 1 kid means the majority of your pay with go to her after the divorce, 
I have too many friends living like that now after marrying a safa, 
the EX gets the house & the mercedes 
he gets a tiny crap hole flat & public transport

Aussie divorce law is prehistoric, they act like a women cannot support themselves & penalise the male accordingly,
MOST important you have to handle all the finances! 

Stop & think for a minute, If she has been (boo hoo sob sob) unable to obtain employment then the court will see that as a homemaker (wife) without an income she WILL be recompensed by you! so there will be settlement + payment for her services during the marriage...

do yourself a favour, check out your rights (or lack thereof)


----------

